# Longhorn 3D GUI Engine Quicktime movies



## Devlinite (Sep 10, 2003)

Still alpha builds, this is not how longhorn will look. Just like whistler looked before Luna designe.

These movies simply show the raw power of the new engine. Nothing to do with transition effects.

http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/2003/0509/k1_4.htm

http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/2003/0509/k1_5.htm

http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/2003/0509/k1_6.htm

http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/2003/0509/k1_7.htm

http://www.winsupersite.com/showcas...review_2003.asp Info about the engine...

Longhorn will have 2 tier Guis.

Tier 1 is for low level computers, that runs a classic type of engine, like win2k, DX7 engine.

Tier 2 will be something like or more impressive than OSX. Here are the requirements for Tier 2:

The Minimum Requirements 
- Stable Longhorn Graphics Driver 
- GPU Scheduling (multiple clients are guaranteed) 
- GPU Memory Management (video memory always available) 
- Hardware V-Sync Interrupt 
- Pixel Shader 2.0 (DX9-class GPU) 
- 4x FSAA 
- Bump & Environment Mapping with Luminance 
- Hardware Transformation & Lighting 
- 1024x768 with 32-bit color 
- 64MB Video Memory (128MB recommended) 
- AGP 8x or PCI Express 

As we can see in the movies, the new GUI is really impressive... No slow downs, no or very little cpu process, multi-tasking is a breeze. 

http://www.winsupersite.com/images/...n_winhec_12.png


----------



## mr. k (Sep 10, 2003)

And how long until longhorn is released?  2 years?
Oh, yeah, that's about it.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Sep 10, 2003)

well know its sep 2003.

they expected it by 2005. but i recently read somethin about 2006.

will mac os  be at 10.5 - 10.6 by that time? he he he. no more comments


----------



## Devlinite (Sep 10, 2003)

Well that would account to OSX only being updated, not apple having an entirely new OS.

Longhorn is nothing we have seen from MS, it's totally new OS. So there is quite excitement in the coming months... Beta versions will arrive in 2004.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Sep 10, 2003)

well if u have used 10.1,10.2 thoroughly, and if u have tested panthers later seeds.... i dont think u could simply call those updates...
from one 'update' to another there are vast improvements : speed increases, bug  fixes, addition of new features etc.

sure, longhorn is a new os. but mac os has a unix core, it doesnt need to be rebuild, it will simply get better and better 

PS: those longhorn videos are sooo amazing.. im sooooooo excited... (hahaha...) and i just cant hide ittttttttt....


----------



## Devlinite (Sep 10, 2003)

Fixes, vast improvements, new features = It's called a service pack in MS terms, not a new OS.

Longhorn is made from scratch, while OS X is unix based, it's really demanding OS and sorry to say, the slowest unix based OS. 

Maybe if they removed all those nonesense shadows and usless transitions. It could have been less harsh on lower end macs.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Sep 10, 2003)

hahahahha
ur comparing a SERVICE pack to the improvements from 10.1 to 10.2 or 10.2 to 10.3 ? 

hahahahha. i know im just wastin my time answerin .but

do u get technologies such as pixlet with service packs?
do u get expose?
do u get TRUELY fast user switchin?
do u get fast pdf viewers?
do u get encrypted home folders ? etc etc?

all u get with those lame service packs. is simply a SERVICE to fix up the security holes so u dont get blaster once again...


----------



## Devlinite (Sep 10, 2003)

You are right, you are getting improvments, that should have been in OSX in the first place.

Yet G4, G3s are still slow with mac os x and the G5 is incompatible nor optimised for the Jaguar.

Let's go with another update, which apple will charge you! While XP service packs are totally free.

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## tsizKEIK (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devlinite _
> * and the G5 is incompatible nor optimised for the Jaguar.
> *



oh cummon. cant  u do better than that ?

usually mac bashers have done all of their homework 
when u come to such a forum, make sure ur up-to-date. (hint: 10.2.7)


----------



## Devlinite (Sep 10, 2003)

I would like to see a picture of OSX server running on a G5. Till then, I think you should research your own idol preying company.

Bashing something would mean, there is no substance to the argument... I have brought substance, you trying to ignore it or make your talented HAHAHAHA with preference and opinionated assumptions.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Sep 10, 2003)

u said. the G5 doesnt run jaguar.  i simply told u it runs jaguar 


btw mac os x is very stable. u dont need server versions (like XP) to run secure environments...
untill panther. im sure theyll cope with 10.2.7  hahahahah


----------



## sailgreg (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devlinite _
> *You are right, you are getting improvments, that should have been in OSX in the first place.
> 
> Yet G4, G3s are still slow with mac os x and the G5 is incompatible nor optimised for the Jaguar.
> ...



Dude, you are a ****ing moron, Longhorn is not a 'new' os, it is built off of NT, just like 2k, XP, and 2003 are 

Panther is a sweet OS, and it is loads faster, more stable (even in beta) and has a lot of great new features, something that service packs never provide 

I have even read an article on ms.com how they don't add new features to service packs because it may 'confuse' users.


----------



## melving8 (Sep 10, 2003)

Window box waving....oooohhh. Two words "genie effect" had it in OS X 3 years ago and it's coming to windows in the next 3 years. Oh and that's got to be the most nauseating GUI ever... definitely not looking forward to this crap. Move along nothing to see here...


----------



## Devlinite (Sep 10, 2003)

I am sorry, but that convention was not for kids, it was for business men, which those movies were showed to....

No one gives a shit about the shadows or effects... The prototype alpha build is simply showing the amount of processes going on in the new OS with very little or no use of the cpu.

Obviously, the windows turning and waving is somekind of coolness factor for you guys.

Sorry but no one gives a crap about genie effects... You got the wrong assumptions on the longhorn movies.

"Panther is a sweet OS, and it is loads faster, more stable (even in beta) and has a lot of great new features, something that service packs never provide  "

I hope it does, why update the build if it wont be improved? Though not a selling point, now is it?


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moron ++_
> *The moron says: You are right, you are getting improvments, that should have been in OSX in the first place.
> 
> The great not hacker says: Name something OS X dosent have that Windows dosen't...
> ...


 Machacker: HOHOHOHOHOHHOHO!!!!!


----------



## tsizKEIK (Sep 10, 2003)

hahahahahaha

damn this general discussion forum is fun. i should have started visiting it earlier!


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

Devlinite, please stop posting right now and take your "arguments" to a pro-Windows forum where they might even care enough to respond.  Right now, you are this guy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





While the toy is cute, the poster is discouraged: "Trolls: This type of person has the tendency to visit message boards for the sole purpose of complaining or saying things that cause other members to get up into a frenzy. These type of posts are usually off-topic anyhow and they lead to nothing productive, so please just don't be a Troll or see yourself Trolled out of here."  Read the rules: http://www.macosx.com/forums/boardrules.php

I could argue with you, but i see no point.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Sep 10, 2003)

lol. i hadnt seen one of those trolls in years. they remind me of gremlins


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Sep 10, 2003)

HAHA! YOU LOSE! See it for yourself at http://www.apple.com/powermac
near the bottom.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Devlinite, please stop posting right now and take your "arguments" to a pro-Windows forum where they might even care enough to respond.  Right now, you are this guy:
> 
> 
> ...


And you.  Stop impersonating a moderator.

Devlinite, you've entered the bull ring in a loose, waving red suit.  Watch it.


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *And you.  Stop impersonating a moderator.
> 
> Devlinite, you've entered the bull ring in a loose, waving red suit.  Watch it. *


 In defense of Arden, he was merely telling the guy that what he was doing was against the rules. He never aluted to being a mod.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Sep 10, 2003)

maybe he should be a mod?  j/k


----------



## Jason (Sep 10, 2003)

i think that was discussed elsewhere, and the answer already given.

while the "suggestions" are useful, the tone was very much authoritarian in nature, and is over his own head, thus the comment by ricky responded that way...

plain and simple, dev, tone it down, im sure youve already gotten warnings from others, and arden, thanks, but watch your tone


----------



## tsizKEIK (Sep 10, 2003)

i didnt know they had discussed it.

ps: j/k = just/kidding


----------



## Jason (Sep 10, 2003)

understood, its just there are a few here lately that have been walking some thin lines...

i would just appreciate if people respected others opinions, and be a little more civilized, thats all.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 10, 2003)

Do not feed the trolls.


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

I've lost more hands that way...


----------



## mkwan (Sep 10, 2003)

Dev can sleep with Windows all he wants.  
leave him alone! and let us enjoy our macs with OS X


----------



## legacyb4 (Sep 11, 2003)

For a second there, I thought you said *excrement* and not *excitement* and was about to wholeheartedly agree with you... 



> _Originally posted by Devlinite _
> *Well that would account to OSX only being updated, not apple having an entirely new OS.
> 
> Longhorn is nothing we have seen from MS, it's totally new OS. So there is quite excitement in the coming months... Beta versions will arrive in 2004. *


----------



## RacerX (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devlinite _
> *Longhorn is made from scratch, *



For the record (as has been noted) Longhorn is based on NT (should end up being Windows NT 6.0 from what I have heard). There have been quite a few operating systems released by Microsoft based on NT such as:

Windows NT 3.1
Windows NT 3.5/3.51
Windows NT 4.0
Windows 2000 (aka Windows NT 5.0)
Windows XP (aka Windows NT 5.1)
Windows Server 2003 (aka Windows NT 5.2)
But, even before that, the technology that Windows NT is based on was originally OS/2 (co-developed with IBM) from the late 1980's.

As for Mac OS X, the BSD layer is an interface for Mach which (by itself) is not based on any form of Unix. The Mach OS was developed as a project at CMU with one of the principle designers being Avie Tevanian (who is at Apple, and was originally with Jobs at NeXT). The development of Mach was at about the same time as that of OS/2.

Apple's reason for using BSD (and now FreeBSD) is rooted in the choice of BSD by NeXT in the 80's. 

It always helps to do some research before posting. Errors of the type you've made makes your opinion on operating systems limited.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 11, 2003)

Betas will come already in 2004? The Micro$fot engineers will learn _so_ quick how to copy some of the features that are in 10.2 to Longhorn? D'oh.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 11, 2003)

Dear Devlinite,

These forums actually called www.macosx.com and if you cannot understand what their audience is by it's name let me tell you:

*Apple and their products*

For any reasons, logical, ethical, scientific, etc. or NOT you seem to like and actually enjoy your Wintel/Amd world and that's GOOD for you...

If you like to share YOUR fun with us, by now, you already did that in abundant ways! I would like to inform you that with the things you post here you remind the majority of people here what life forms they should avoid in any way possible! The life forms you seem to come from are the following...

Devlinite Evolution
------------------------
Stage 1:
http://www.battle.net/war3/orc/units/peon.shtml

Stage 2:
http://www.battle.net/war3/orc/units/trollheadhunter.shtml

Stage 3:
http://www.battle.net/war3/orc/units/trollberserker.shtml

The worst part is that you actually seem to enjoy your Evolution and you are going all the way in order to become this:
http://www.battle.net/war3/orc/units/shadowhunter.shtml

You! You! You are one a heck of a TROLL!!!

Enjoy, your logical, mature, scientific, democratic, etc. visit here!

After all, TROLLS too, deserve a fair treatment in www.macosx.com and not only Apple customers...


----------



## edX (Sep 11, 2003)

ok, move along. nothing more to see here. devlinite is manicdevlin and is already on the banned list. thus he is also banned under this username as well. don't expect anymore replies from him here or anywhere else. if you get one as another username, please report it.  

 btw - this guy has never been able to back anything up with facts, just quotes from other dell cheerleaders like himself.


----------

